# Tilly esleep in her new night gown <333



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

Her grandma got her this nightie for christmas, it has lil cows on it because we spent christmas at my parents ranch, sadly she just now is big enough to wear it!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww Tilly! Don't you just look darling in your cute little nighty! That is too sweet! What a cutie pie you have there!


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so cute! shes gorgeous as is the nighty x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

vv sweet x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww! She is so cute and so content!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

aww Tilly has the most cutest clothes  lovely!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So very cute and sweet!!!


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks everyone  she was tuckered!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww................She is precious and so cute!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww she is so sweet and what a cute wee nightie too! xx


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OK>>>>I just want to hug her right now..LOL! what a sweet angel she is and her little gown is precious!


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

awww thank you! she's extra cuddible!


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG!!!!!! THat is the cutest thing ever!!!!!! :love5:

I even want PJs like that for myself!!! Hahaha.


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

it's by toni mari, she makes the cutessttttt small pup clothes. I have alot of super cute ones that she can't fit into yet that I'm dying to put on her.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

what a doll!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww! Tilly is sooooo cute, and that nightgown is adorable!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

aww thx everyone, means alot. she is my absolute heart these days!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww...she's darling! I wuv her wittle piggy  Does she keep the nightgown on all night? Mia somehow manages to slip out of hers during sleep.


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

hey TillyHeart- 

I tried to reply to your PM but it said you have chosen not to accept private messages...? How did my other one go through then? Hmm... did you change your settings? 

*curious*


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

Aww Bless!
Sweet dreams little tilly!


----------

